# Nokia C6 OS from Symbian^1 to Symbian^3



## Amey408 (Sep 25, 2010)

can it possible to upgrade Nokia C6-00 from Symbian^1 to Symbian^3 os?
is Nokia looking forward to it?


----------



## the_souvik (Sep 25, 2010)

Quite a respectable question. It's almost like installing android 2.2 on a andriod phone.Has to be developed by Nokia specially for Nokia C6. I dont think Nokia would do that . That are more interested on linux based OS at this time which is maemo.

Quite a respectable question. It's almost like installing android 2.2 on a andriod phone.Has to be developed by Nokia specially for Nokia C6. I dont think Nokia would do that . Thay are more interested on linux based OS at this time which is maemo.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 9, 2010)

finally nokia c6 available in the market for 13k

now, i got two choice : wave or c6


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 18, 2010)

Amey408 said:


> can it possible to upgrade Nokia C6-00 from Symbian^1 to Symbian^3 os?
> is Nokia looking forward to it?



Nope!
We can look back at the history of Nokia. As far as I know, no such upgrades have took place. Considering this from a compatibility point of view, it might be impossible, for example, the newer Symbian^3 might be supported on a better hardware, as compared to Symbian^1, a.k.a. S60 V5. Even if its possible, Nokia or any other manufacturers (except those of making newer Android Phones) might not consider upgrading the base OS of the phone, instead going in to launch a new Product.

All in all, you might get firmware upgrades for your model, but, changing a whole OS might not be possible.

Ever wondered why an expensive hi-end multimedia phone has a low battery backup(lower powered battery in terms of mAh)? It's a business strategy, I dunno wat kinda, but it's common. If they launch an all-rounder kinda phone with very good specs, features, durability, battery backup, etc, no one will ever go in to change it for a new one, unless he/she gotta lots of money to spend unnecessarily.

And yes! if possible we must get OS upgrades for our cellphones too.

As far as Nokia considering to give away OS upgrades, its unlikely according to me. And for all the problems that are haunting the C6-00, they are working on it. "BUGFIXING the most BUGGY OS from Nokia till date."


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah... try some cooked firmware..


----------

